

Show HN: Automatic download hasher and checker - dbenamy
https://bitbucket.org/dbenamy/valium

======
dbenamy
Hey all,

I'm the creator of Valium. I'll hang around for a bit to answer questions and
read feedback. Thanks for checking it out and for any constructive feedback
:-)

Dan

